# March Madness - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/3/15)

We have put together some awesome deals for ya.




First ten orders over R600 receive a complimentary mod pouch courtesy of The Steam Masters and Sir Vape.

March Madness Deals are available here - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (16/3/15)

Get the Ehpro Billow for only R435.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals/products/billow-rta-by-ehpro


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/3/15)

@Sir Vape - You have PM


----------



## Sir Vape (17/3/15)

Get the Delta 2 and RBA Head Combo here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals/products/delta-2-joytech


----------

